# Parker Hubs ?



## Koollay (May 7, 2020)

Need some help and not sure it will happen as I read other threads and none seemed too productive as it related to info on Parker Hubs. I picked this cool lil pit bike up a few years back. The owner did not know what the hubs were but since trying to sell the pit. I had two people text me saying the hubs looked like early Parker. What really stands out is you can see it has a flip flop thread which was indeed common with Parker as they made also the hubs for Clem Twins which ran as you know two gears at once. I was told the early Parker Hubs started of with lines and then went thicker grooves. One thing pointed out is the welding on this hub. It is a lot thinner than picture shows. I don’t know if it’s re-weld, a prototype or simply nothing or a knock off. I can tell you they are built well (in my opinion). Any clues or help is appreciated before I sell this bike or simply keep these hubs....thanks!


----------

